# [RENTED] Westin Ka'anapali:  June 7-14 - sleeps 4 - $700



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2015)

Last minute cancellation for $100 per night:

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - $700

June 7-14, 2015

- Studio Villa - sleeps 4
- King Bed
- Queen sofa bed
- Well-equipped compact kitchen
- Eating and sitting area
- Furnished Lanai
- Ensuite washer/dryer
- Luxury bathroom with Jacuzzi and separate shower
- A/C
- Island View

_*Click on my blue user name and send me an email for more info._


----------



## Tradetimes (Jun 8, 2015)

*Westin*

WOW  This is a great rental offer


----------

